# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Affichage d'un cercle sur un cran

## foufouta

salut tout le monde,

je veux afficher sur l'cran  via le port VGA *un cercle* ( gnralement une forme circulaire ) en utilisant le langage VHDL.
j'ai ssay de faire cela mais j'obtiens toujours la forme d'un losange  ::(: 
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider un trouver un astuce .

Aussi , j'ai une autre question  la tte : est ce que je allumer une partie d'un pixel, c'est  dire par exemple 0.5pixel ou bien 0.7pixel ( je sais pas si ceci est clair  ::roll::  ) 

merci d'avance

----------

